# Nissan smacks dat ass!!!!



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

Ahhh.....I love my new car. Just thought I drop in a line to everyone here in the 240/Silvia section. New member here from Okinawa Japan. Just bought a 94 Sileighty. It's got a sr20det blacktop with an S-15 turbo. She needs a little work on her but overall she's a beauty. Not a bad car for $2500.00. Anyway, keep the rubber side down. :cheers:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

Sileighty said:


> Ahhh.....I love my new car. Just thought I drop in a line to everyone here in the 240/Silvia section. New member here from Okinawa Japan. Just bought a 94 Sileighty. It's got a sr20det blacktop with an S-15 turbo. She needs a little work on her but overall she's a beauty. Not a bad car for $2500.00. Anyway, keep the rubber side down. :cheers:



Konnichiwa otomadachi hajimemashite ^_^

Genki desu ka?! ore ha 240sx ga suki da!!!!!

jaa nee!!!!!!


Bad japanese i know but im learning a bit ^_^


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

are you seriously learning japanese or did you just go to a translation site :loser: . and what did you say to him lol

anyway sounds like a nice buy but i dunno how you guys work over in japan...i dunno what is cheap or not. hey show us some pics, never get enough sileighty pics :showpics:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

aren't the 94's the convertibles and autos? or did the 180 continue in japan unlike here?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Only jap convertable was 89 CA Auto.
Wasnt produced again until the Varietta S15
Normal s13 180 was produced in 94 although 94 was when they started putting airbags and blacktop s13 sr20's in.


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

Kelso said:


> are you seriously learning japanese or did you just go to a translation site :loser: . and what did you say to him lol
> 
> anyway sounds like a nice buy but i dunno how you guys work over in japan...i dunno what is cheap or not. hey show us some pics, never get enough sileighty pics :showpics:



Loki said 

Hi how are you?
I like the 240sx also.
See you later.

As for the 94 being conv., There aren't any conv. silvias here. None that I've seen at least. And the 180 was made up until 98. And no they aren't all auto's. And just for the record my car is not a true Sileighty, it's a 180 with a silvia s13 conversion. When I get a chance I'll post a few pics of it so you all can see how sexy my girl is..........the car that is..........Maybe my wife later.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

screw that... wife now. car later!  :fluffy:


----------



## Sileighty (Mar 4, 2004)

.............(shove's wife in closet).............sorry she's not home right now.....


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

LMAO!!!


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

yo, im from okinawa, a place that i call home. lived between kadena gate 2 and nco club. how long you lived there. 
and it's not 240sx you would say, loki, it's shirubia (silvia), tho the 'b' is pronounce as a 'v'. cuz it's not 240s over there it's silvias.

can you understand this? hondano kuruma buzamana!!! completely informal, i dont like being formal in japanese cuz then i would have to add more things to that sentence. 

i forgot what honda means.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> yo, im from okinawa, a place that i call home. lived between kadena gate 2 and nco club. how long you lived there.
> and it's not 240sx you would say, loki, it's shirubia (silvia), tho the 'b' is pronounce as a 'v'. cuz it's not 240s over there it's silvias.
> 
> can you understand this? hondano kuruma buzamana!!! completely informal, i dont like being formal in japanese cuz then i would have to add more things to that sentence.
> ...



Anata ha nihon-jin desuka?...... damare usotsuki ^_^ J/K ^_^

BTW.......even if its writen SILVIA......in japanese you pronounce it the same, V and B is about the same thing to pronounce.....L and R also is similar, native japanese cant pronouce the R like americans. so SILVIA is just fine you dont need to put it as SHIRUBIA & SHILUVIA are same to pronounce... you really dont need the H there . 

P.S. Still learning >_<


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

well no shit loki, you still learning, you should keep it to yourself. how bout this, look this one up. SO NO MA MA SHI NE! OR HOW BOUT KU SO TA BE TE SHI NE!

HAHAHAHAHAHAA.

and it's shirubia. silvia. shiruvia. who gives a shit.

oh and one more thing. anata 'ha'??? what's ha??? i know it uses the 'ha' but it's pronounced 'wa' anataWA. and to answer that question, it's no.

anybody else wanna get taught a lesson???


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> well no shit loki, you still learning, you should keep it to yourself. how bout this, look this one up. SO NO MA MA SHI NE! OR HOW BOUT KU SO TA BE TE SHI NE!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAA.
> 
> ...




KUSO = DAMMIT

SHINE = DIE

and yes HA sounds like WA but is used as HA, asked any native japanese and in ROMANJI form that is how its used..... KU SO? what the hell? i think who needs a leason about this is you, hahahaha, its all wrong, let me ask my friend later about what you wrote, im sure its all wrong.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> KUSO = DAMMIT
> 
> SHINE = DIE
> 
> and yes HA sounds like WA but is used as HA, asked any native japanese and in ROMANJI form that is how its used..... KU SO? what the hell? i think who needs a leason about this is you, hahahaha, its all wrong, let me ask my friend later about what you wrote, im sure its all wrong.


baka, kuso means shit. translation, kusotabeteshine, eat shit and die.


oh yeah, ask your friend. lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Loki said:


> what the hell? i think who needs a leason about this is you, hahahaha, its all wrong, let me ask my friend later about what you wrote, im sure its all wrong.


hahaha Lionel got owned :loser:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hahaha Lionel got owned :loser:


nope sorry, loki's a beginner. :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

shine calculus shine!!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> baka, kuso means shit. translation, kusotabeteshine, eat shit and die.
> 
> 
> oh yeah, ask your friend. lol



KUSO! is translated origianally as DAMMIT!!!!!! its not my fault if you see it in anime as SHIT some times, oh and SHIT is really UNKO!!! doaho :dumbass: 


yare yare......Kisama ha baka gaki!!!!!! :balls: LOL!!!


YATTAAAAA!!!!!!!!! ore no katida!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :fluffy:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> KUSO! is translated origianally as DAMMIT!!!!!! its not my fault if you see it in anime as SHIT some times, oh and SHIT is really UNKO!!! doaho :dumbass:
> 
> 
> yare yare......Kisama ha baka gaki!!!!!! :balls: LOL!!!
> ...


get those from your friend?
have u talked to actual japanese ppl. i have. i lived in okinawa. they know what it means. just like english words, it may have more than one meaning. it's japanese and they know their shit. 
kuso tabeteshine.
:dumbass: :loser:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> get those from your friend?
> have u talked to actual japanese ppl. i have. i lived in okinawa. they know what it means. just like english words, it may have more than one meaning. it's japanese and they know their shit.
> kuso tabeteshine.
> :dumbass: :loser:


No all ive put is what i know, but my friend says hi with this :fluffy: 

kuso tabete shine = eat shit and die LOL it is true it means that  

demo......

kisama ha shinu noda :loser: 


ketu no ana ni yubi irete okuba gatagata iwasete yarouka :crazy: 

LOL!!! send me sake dude!!! :cheers:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, im going to assume that japanese people know how to speak japanese. but most americans cant speak english, so i guess it could happen over there too.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> No all ive put is what i know, but my friend says hi with this :fluffy:
> 
> kuso tabete shine = eat shit and die LOL it is true it means that
> 
> ...


 i know my shit :fluffy: :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> i know my shit :fluffy: :thumbup:



CHEERS for that ! :cheers:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

Loki said:


> CHEERS for that ! :cheers:


 :cheers:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I would have thought you guys would have realised by now that Japanese doesnt translate well to english. Thus the explanation for 'Japlish'

Now lets all stop arguing and have super fun happy time together


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

たわごとを食べ、死になさい

ok thats eat shit and die, dunno what it says but the lines are pretty LOL, jk


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

x0dyssey said:


> たわごとを食べ、死になさい
> 
> ok thats eat shit and die, dunno what it says but the lines are pretty LOL, jk


you are a little late to say anything, boy


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i see a bunch of squares


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i see a bunch of squares


yep, definately squares.


----------



## x0dyssey (Mar 26, 2004)

well im sorry for those peopel who dont have the japanese text package installed GG microsoft. I say move to Linux! :cheers:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gg microst?? linux?? what's all this computer technology crap talk??

looking at porn, posting on NF, going on aim, and playing cs is all i know how to do on my comp


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

he's talking about OS mister porn freak


----------

